# Paramedic invents new suction device



## ffemt8978 (Feb 11, 2010)

http://cbs4denver.com/local/paramedic.saves.lives.2.1486675.html


----------



## enjoynz (Feb 11, 2010)

Well done him...hopefully if it's good enough at getting the job done, it will go worldwide.
I can't say the Suction unit was my favourite device on the truck.

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 11, 2010)

Link to a site with a better picture:
http://www.sscor.com/s3-test.htm

What ever happened to just dropping an OG or NG tube to decompress the stomach? That's not going to prevent damage from the stomach contents traveling up to the top of the esophagus.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd like to see his FDA filing. With this thing in place, one would have to be real quick and not miss if you are going to intubate around it since you won't be bagging again. 

If this new tube is placed directly into the esophagus, one would have to adjust the suction device accordingly which is a lot less pressure than what is required to suction the chunks out of the oral cavity. 

The NG or OG  also is also a great device but under utilized in the prehospital setting for preventing vomiting and less risky for varices, ripping the esophagus or other soft tissue damage.  You can also intubate and use a BVM with it in place.


----------



## rhan101277 (Feb 11, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> I'd like to see his FDA filing. With this thing in place, one would have to be real quick and not miss if you are going to intubate around it since you won't be bagging again.
> 
> If this new tube is placed directly into the esophagus, one would have to adjust the suction device accordingly which is a lot less pressure than what is required to suction the chunks out of the oral cavity.
> 
> The NG or OG  also is also a great device but under utilized in the prehospital setting for preventing vomiting and less risky for varices, ripping the esophagus or other soft tissue damage.  You can also intubate and use a BVM with it in place.



Yeah the NG/OG tube needs to be used when indicated.  Especially for gastric distention or folks who take to many pills.


----------



## trevor1189 (Feb 11, 2010)

Very cool device.


----------



## trevor1189 (May 18, 2010)

Just wanted to post a little update. I ordered a sample last week and it came in today. I am even more impressed now that I have seen it and got to play with it. After showing some fellow providers, our service will be getting these next month.


----------

